# Metal rescue....has anyone??



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 4, 2012)

HAS ANYONE EVER USED THIS STUFF....SUPPOSEDLY ITS SAFE ON EVERYTHING EXCEPT RUST...WONT HARM PAINT THEY CLAIM...TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE? ANYONE TRIED DERUSTING A BIKE USING THIS? http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IERdb3B5eRc


----------



## jpromo (Jun 4, 2012)

I've never used this particular product but just picked up my first gallon of Evapo-rust. It's really fantastic. Expensive if you need to fill a large tub but I've soaked a ton of stuff in it already and it's saved many parts from a certain death. It can be reused for a good while too.

I haven't done any real painted parts but it's left overspray untouched. I wouldn't be afraid to leave something painted in there.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 4, 2012)

Hmm im very interested in this product now.


----------



## Richard (Jun 4, 2012)

Evapo rust works,,,Amazing...Ive soaked chains and painted parts with no harm...let sit over night, rinse parts cleaner/brake cleaner and good to go.... 

Richard


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 5, 2012)

*Question*



Richard said:


> Evapo rust works,,,Amazing...Ive soaked chains and painted parts with no harm...let sit over night, rinse parts cleaner/brake cleaner and good to go....
> 
> Richard




DID the cleaner remove any chrome plating?? also on the paint did it change the hue of the color ....ive noticed that you tube videos that cars parts get a darkish grey finish when the parts get pulled out of the cleaner....maybe its me...kinda strange color....please share that info with us cabers....


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 5, 2012)

If the paint has rust underneath it will remove the rust and the paint with it. If you leave metal piece for too long it will leave a grayish color to it that can be washed off with soap and water.


----------



## BrentP (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't know about that particular product, but EvapoRust is nothing short of amazing and you use it in the same fashion as the video link you posted.  It has turned parts I was going to throw out into like-new condition.  It's non-corrosive to metal, paint, rubber, etc. and doesn't change the color of metal, chrome, or paint.  

When I finish soaking a metal part, I usually give it a quick scrub with a brass brush followed by fine steel wool, and it will shine like new.  At this moment, I'm actually soaking a wheel hub, spokes and nipples to remove 50 years of corrosion, and even though the nasty surface corrosion on the stainless steel spokes isn't rust, the EvapoRust still takes it off and the spokes look like new afterwards.

Here's a couple of pics of some parts I recently restored with EvapoRust.  The pedal caps and spindle were badly rusted (as they tend to be on most old bikes).  After soaking for a day, followed by a brushing and final polish with steel wool and Brasso, here's what they look like now.  Same thing with the spokes in the second pic and the before and after shots of a chain I thought I would need to throw out.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 6, 2012)

BrentP said:


> I don't know about that particular product, but EvapoRust is nothing short of amazing and you use it in the same fashion as the video link you posted.  It has turned parts I was going to throw out into like-new condition.  It's non-corrosive to metal, paint, rubber, etc. and doesn't change the color of metal, chrome, or paint.




+1 to saving parts. I had a couple of locked up pedals that I soaked overnight. Pulled them out and they spun free without any working them. Oiled up and they're great now.
Great on chains too--frees links as well as making them look great.


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 9, 2012)

I've completely submerged horns and light assemblies as well as painted items and no problem. 

One tip to make it last longer. When the rust has been loosened, DO NOT  scrub it while it is still in the solution. Lift the part out and scrub it away from the Evapo-rust, rinse with water then re-dip if necessary. 

Also, once cleaned you can slow further rust by dipping part in free solution and letting it dry on.

Wayne


----------

